# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Axie Infinity like NFT Game: A passing fad or business opportunity?

## Claraf

The highlight of 2021 is Axie Infinity, a P2E (play-to-earn) blockchain game. In reality, the Axie Infinity-like NFT game has become fairly popular in countries such as the Philippines and Vietnam, where it provides players with a source of revenue. The rapid rise of the token (AXS) demonstrated the humongous popularity of Axie Infinity. Considering the increasing demand for NFT games, its good to perceive Axie infinity as a business opportunity.
To know more contact: 9791101817

----------


## sarahroxon4

The information is very nice!

----------


## vaquezdimaria

I was pleased when reading this webpage. This was a really beneficial page for me. It was incredible. retro bowl This was a very enjoyable article

----------

